

Apple impact on Wall Street unprecedented - toddmorey
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/apple-impact-on-wall-street-unprecedented-2013-01-15

======
andyjohnson0
Fails to mention that Apple's share price has gone from US$702.10 on 19th Sept
to US$485.92 today [1].

[1] <https://www.google.co.uk/finance?q=NASDAQ:AAPL>

